# Poulan Wild Thing Carb kit?



## dahermit (May 10, 2009)

Is there such a thing as a carb rebuild kit for a Poulan Wild Thing or, do you have to buy each item separately? If there is, who has it?


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes they make carb. rebuild kits, here's one http://cgi.ebay.com/Carb-Kit-for-Po...0?hash=item2ea303e63b&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

dahermit said:


> Is there such a thing as a carb rebuild kit for a Poulan Wild Thing or, do you have to buy each item separately? If there is, who has it?


depends on which carb # you have what you can do is go to http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/family.asp

at the top right corner where it says Search by walbro part # that box is where you type in your carb # for example if it is WA-121 you would type in WA-121 and click enter on your keyboard 

the screeen should change and if you look to the left side you will see your carb # listed click on the far left # you should see a diagram pop up[ of that carb to the right is the list of part #s for that carb including a kit 

if you want to get the kit from a online source try my site 

by clicking below link in my signature 

hope this helps 
calvin


----------

